# Dangerous Dog Owners and Proud



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

On channel 5 now......

Idiotic dog owners boasting about their illegal dogs,what chance do we stand :x


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

my dog was bred to be a guard dog Rottweiler x German shepherd shes a pussycat but i am a responsible owner not like these idiots, these are the fools whose dogs injure children and other dogs, banned breeds like pit bulls and crosses, tosas ,dogue de Bordeaux should be exactly that , BANNED. or put down if already owned, they are bred for a reason to kill. if you carry a knife its a dangerous weapon, yet these idiots can own a dog who is more dangerous than any knife. how many children must die because of irresponsible owners.

i hope prosecutions are made as a result of this program , dog fouling and criminal damage to those trees.

make's ME Sad for the dogs who are bought to be abused


john


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's the owners who need Euthanising. :roll: 

Could not watch it.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I couldnt watch it and I agree with 747, shoot the idiot owners


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The neanderthal dog owners on this programme should be banned from owning a dog for life.It is my worst nightmare meeting some of these prats with their trophy dogs on a walk.

One of mine is a great family pet but will not back down if challenged and the consequences of a full blown dog fight are horrific.Good point about criminal charges being pressed after the programme.There were a few laws broken,criminal damage and animal cruelty amongst them.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I watched it and was sickened and saddened by it. The single mother who thought she needed a vicious dog to protect her and her ten year old because she lived in a rough neighbourhood deserved pity more than condemnation, her "guard" dog was sixteen and dying and the dog she bought to replace it was a normal, dopey staffy who didn't have a bad bone in it's body, when her old dog was taken to the vet and put to sleep she was genuinely heartbroken, I actually felt sorry for her, she is obvioulsy a product of her environment and honestly thought she needed a dog for protection, where did she get that idea from?

As for the scum who had their dogs tearing branches off trees while they beat them "To make sure they held their grip even if someone was kicking them", well I hope the police pay them a visit and take the dogs from them before someone gets seriously bitten or another child is killed by a dog "who wouldn't hurt a fly" !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The police will only act if a complaint is made.

cabby


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Surely there is a case to bring back dog licensing. Not just a license to own a dog but include the breed of dog being licensed. That way dogs would have to be registered and the penalty for having an unlicensed animal could be a fine and/or confiscation.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

All dogs have to be micro chipped by 2016 or face a £500 fine.

BBC

As of yesterday having a dog not on a lead near a road carries an £80 fine


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jimbost said:


> .............................
> 
> As of yesterday having a dog not on a lead near a road carries an £80 fine


Haven't seen that Jim-can you post a link?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

One of my Whippets is going to be illegal then.

He has one of his ears tattoed with a traceable number .... so they can stick their microchip.


----------

